# Riding Lessons



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I decided to start my own journal thread so that I can keep track of my lessons. To start with, I ran a spreadsheet today on all my childhood riding lessons plus all the lessons I've had in the last two years. I know, I'm such a nerd :wink:

According to my calculations, I had approx. 750 riding lessons between 1984-1992 and approx. 90 lessons since 2011. That's 840 lessons total! 

I tried to write down all the horse's names and breeds too. Yes, another major nerd alert :shock: The list includes mostly Warmbloods (Trakehner, Holsteiner, Westphalian, Deutsches Reitpferd) a hand-full of Arabs and a bunch of misc Xs.

Wow - I must really enjoy riding


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I completely forgot to add the H/J barn lessons that I took in the last two years. So I need to add 8 more lessons and Quarter Horse & Thoroughbreds to the list of horses.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

12/2/13 - Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
48 hours ago I encountered an unruly 7 year old that pinned his ears and threatened to kick me. Today I was greeted by the perfect gentleman. It was “yes mam, please & thank you” all the way. Apparently the owner had trouble with him on Saturday as well and spent 30 minutes doing some intense ground work with him until he decided that working with people is a very good thing.
Before going to the lesson, I decided I wasn’t going to try so hard to do a good job anymore. That way I wouldn’t be so stressed and frazzled when things don’t work out. 
The lesson was ok though.
Overall, she’s trying to get me to straighten him more which I don’t quite understand (how can you go straight on a circle?). So she had me do trot work going counter-clockwise on a circle and then bend him to the inside during the open part of the circle and to the outside during the closed part of the circle.
Another interesting thing she had me do since I can’t get him on the bit in the walk, she suggested taking my inside hand all the way to my thigh to purposely over-bend his neck to the inside while pushing with my inside leg. He did drop his head a few times but I can never keep him on the bit for very long at least not in the walk. But hey, at least now I know a trick to get him there, so that’s good.
As usual, we had trouble with the canter but managed to get in two full circles going clockwise. So that was good. I’m able to sit up straighter during the canter and use my inside leg to drive him/keep him in the canter. Going counter-clockwise is still a struggle, plus I clam up because I know he trips going that direction and I don’t want him to fall again. She said that the reason he fell with me a few weeks ago is because I had him over-bent to the inside so she’s trying to get me to bend him to the outside instead which is making it harder to get the transition. We got a few messy canter strides before breaking back into a hurried trot. That’s ok though. We didn’t trip or fall. We got a few canter strides in. I didn’t over-bend him to the inside.
Before going to the lesson, I had decided that today I would decide if I wanted to break up with my barn/instructor based on how the lesson went. I tried to be as neutral as I could. I didn’t strike up conversations with anybody but responded to questions when asked. My instructor was unusually cheerful. The horse was unusually sweet. I’m still not convinced that this is the best arrangement for me but I don’t know that grass will be greener on the other side either. Her horse clearly has balance and occasional bouts of behavioral problems which is slowing down my progress. If I went to an actual riding school with school horses, I could probably progress a lot faster because I’m not busy working on the horse’s issue. However the goal is for me to get good enough and confident enough to soon get my own horse. What will I do if my own horse has a problem? Run away? Maybe I’m learning a valuable lesson by sticking it out? After all, dressage is about training the horse, not the rider. So now I’m undecided again. I keep looking for signs. Perhaps the upcoming Christmas party will give me some clarity.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This looks like its going to be a very interesting thread


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

12/7/13 The Christmas Party

After being trapped in my house for 48 hours due to the snowstorm, I was excited to go to the Christmas party. There was a good mix of people and I actually knew some of them. There were some awkward moments though which made it clear that there is dividing line between the boarders and the outsiders. At one point my husband and I were just innocently standing there talking and the hostess comes over and says "you know those moments when your horse does…oh, wait a minute, you wouldn't understand, you ride a lesson horse." I kind of felt sad for her. Is she so insecure that she has to instigate a situation that separates people? My husband chuckled "wow, she is a bit much, isn't she?" 

There appears to be a great deal of competitiveness in dressage, both inside and outside of the ring. Will I be able to handle that? Perhaps, the better question is, do I want to deal with that on a regular basis? Why do I ride? Do I have a need to cover my wall with ribbons and medals? I ride because I love it. I love those moments of perfection, when it's just you and the horse gliding across the arena in perfect harmony. I love those "aha" moments when something difficult, suddenly clicks and makes sense. Sure, ribbons and medals are nice, but are they the cherry on top of the proverbial pie, or the reason I ride? 

I will have lots of time to ponder that because due to the weather and an upcoming dressage clinic, lessons for this weekend and next weekend are cancelled. This works out somewhat well, as this gives me an opportunity to explore other options.

I finally connected with an instructor who so far fits all my criteria (lesson horses, arena, cost, driving distance, teaching experience, somewhat accomplished in dressage). I'm hopeful that I can get a lesson arranged with her before lessons resume at my old barn.

As I was contemplating my lesson schedule (or lack thereof) my husband made a startling suggestion: "Why don't you put your unused lesson money toward your horse fund?" Who are you and what have you done with my husband ?!? ☺


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

The hostess of that party sounds like a winner. Dressage isn't all competitive, us v. them, (though it's hard to tell, from some threads here). I admit, I quit showing over ten years ago and now school for fun. 

I hope this potential new instructor runs a better operation. It's true that when you have your own horse, you do have to work through problems, rather than run away. If those problems include falling over at the canter, overbent or not, I would call a vet and not put a student on it. But as a lowly lesson rider, you're at the mercy of the owner and your trainer, who, from your posts, all sound a bit useless.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

thesilverspear said:


> The hostess of that party sounds like a winner. Dressage isn't all competitive, us v. them, (though it's hard to tell, from some threads here). I admit, I quit showing over ten years ago and now school for fun.
> 
> I hope this potential new instructor runs a better operation. It's true that when you have your own horse, you do have to work through problems, rather than run away. If those problems include falling over at the canter, overbent or not, I would call a vet and not put a student on it. But as a lowly lesson rider, you're at the mercy of the owner and your trainer, who, from your posts, all sound a bit useless.


 
Considering that i've probably ridden 100 + horses at the canter, and none of them have just fallen over, I do realize that it's highly unlikely that his falling was my fault. He just needs to be ridden a special way to keep him upright.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Well it's Friday and I still have not heard anything from the other potential instructor. I'm scheduled to ride at my old barn next Sunday, weather permitting. 

This is the longest stretch that I've gone without riding and I'm not handling it too well. I've taken up climbing stairs at work to work off some of this extra energy. I made it from the 2nd floor to the 16th floor twice yesterday. Too bad the building is only 19 stories tall. 

On a lighter note, my horse fund is coming along nicely. I now have saved up enough $ for a lame pony  Soon I will have enough for a really nice, reliable, sound horse. I can't wait!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

12/19/2013 – New Beginnings

I had my first dressage lesson at the new barn. The RI was very hospitable; gave me a tour of the facilities and asked a lot of questions. I did tell her who I currently ride for – of course she knows her and has taken lessons from her. She was curious as to how I ended up riding for her, but she didn’t judge me/treat me different because of it. 

She had me ride Dante, a 20 year old gray Hanno who had been shown up to 3rd level. He was a little looky as we made our way around the arena, but very well behaved. He was surprisingly sharp to my driving aids but wasn’t all that sensitive to weight aids. It took me less than 30 seconds to get him on the bit, so that was encouraging.

Her arena is not regulation size so I struggled a bit with the schooling figures. Dante is quite a bit shorter than Vince with a higher neck set so I had to adjust my riding a bit. He has good suspension but takes shorter strides, which took a few minutes to get used to. The pommel of the saddle was really high so I had a hard time clearing it during the up phase of the posting trot. 

I liked her teaching style. She would ask me to do something, watch me, give me feedback, I would adjust based on her feedback, and then we would go back to walking on a loose rein on the circle while we reviewed the previous exercise. Then we would move on to the next exercise.

We did walk/canter transitions on a circle, lots of loopy schooling figures, leg yields and shoulder in at the walk. She actually walked behind me during the leg yield and shoulder in and was able to give me immediate feedback which was great! 

She was really impressed with the shoulder in, leg yield, my quiet hands and my quiet seat especially at the sitting trot. Things I struggled with included sitting up taller at the canter, and steering on the circle (it kept getting smaller and smaller). The experience was very educational because some of my issues I carry with me from horse to horse; whereas others are horse specific. For example, when I ride Vince, he is very responsive to weight aids, so I have no problems keeping him on large circle; Dante does not respond as well to weight aids so I need to steer him and/or leg yield him to keep him from falling in on the circle. Vince tripped and fell at the canter, so now I have trouble sitting tall and confident at the canter on ANY horse. 

Overall I think this was a very good experience for me and I’m planning on going back soon. The next lesson is scheduled for the first week of January. I’m not a 100% sure that I want to quit my old barn; I think I’m going to ride at both for a while and see how it goes. Right now, most lessons are getting cancelled anyway because of the weather, so if I book two lessons per week I’m lucky if I ride once every other week.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

12/28/2013 - Lesson at H/J barn

I had a lesson a K’s today. I try to go about once or twice per year. I hadn’t been there since March so I was overdue for a lesson. 

They just got a new school horse named Cal; a big black TB gelding and the instructor was eager for me to ride him. He hadn’t been ridden in a while so he was really HOT. Made me a little nervous at first; he was very eager to go go go and not interested in stopping at all. 

There was a pole laying on the ground and I decided to trot over it but he decided to pick up the canter and jump over it instead! :shock: His canter was quite smooth but he was difficult to control – all he wanted to do is run. I managed to get him slowed down with lots of circles and transitions.

He was fine at the walk; we even had some beautiful moments where he dropped his head and chewed contently on the bit. 

It was a good lesson; a good confidence builder because I had to quickly figure out how to keep a hot horse from running off with me. It was also fun to jump again. The instructor agreed that it’s good for me to ride different horses. That will give me a better idea of what I’m looking for in my own future horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

850 lessons! man, am I jealous!. I think I've had something like 100? maybe 130.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> 850 lessons! man, am I jealous!. I think I've had something like 100? maybe 130.


I couldn't believe it either until I ran the numbers. The only reason I'm taking lessons again is because I took a 20 year break!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, we are in full horse shopping mode. I'm sooooo excited! 

My husband is finally being super supportive. He went from "horses are for rich people" to "fine, you can have a horse" to "I want you to be happy; let's get you a horse; you deserve it!"

So he's been looking at horse trailers and I've started my horse hunt. So far all the ones that sound promising on paper are REALLY far away. But I have help. A co-worker who has her own horse barn, is giving me pointers. I also started a spreadsheet on all the horseboarding facilities in the area and will start visiting barns soon.

I still can't believe it's actually going to happen. I'm sure I will be like a new mother and will constantly run out to the barn to make sure it's still there, alive and happy. I probably won't sleep for days and lose 10 pounds because I won't be able to eat from all the excitement.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^That is fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Zexious said:


> ^That is fantastic! Congrats!


 
Thanks


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^What kind of horse are you in the market for? ^^


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Age: 8-13 but somewhat flexible
Height: 15-17 but somewhat flexible 
Color: flexible
Breed: flexible, will consider Xs
Discipline: English
Spirit Scale: 1 to 4 (on a scale of 1 to 10)
Gender: Gelding or Mare

I’m basically looking for a middle-aged, laid back, English riding horse, of average height with a *great disposition*. Must be 100% healthy and sound. Must be an easy keeper – will be pasture boarded.
Must have well defined gaits. Horse needs to be ridable in English gear (snaffle bit) and English saddle in both indoor and outdoor arenas. Prefer a horse with previous dressage training and dressage show experience, but not required. 

I'm currently looking at Morgans because they are known for their great disposition.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

01/02/2014 - 2nd lesson at new barn

Despite the chilly 27 degree weather, I managed to go riding today. Everybody else had cancelled their lesson so we had lots of time to spare. 

She pushed me quite a bit harder today. We did trot serpentines with 10 meter circle at the point of each loop, then changed rein through the diagonal while lengthening the trot and repeat. We ended with shoulder in and leg yields at the trot, changing rein by doing half circles at different points.

I still feel a little awkward riding him; he carries himself different then Vince and I haven't fully adjusted to that yet. I can basically do everything my instructor asks of me BUT it aint pretty. I was half-way down the diagonal at the lengthened trot when I realized I couldn't sit his trot anymore so I went back to posting. There was a pile of horse poop at "F" and I didn't want to ride through it so I didn't quite get the correct bend into the corner. She also had me do a shoulder-in down the center-line which really tripped me up; I never realized how much I rely on the wall to guide me. 

I'm very happy that I found her; she's picking up on issues that the other instructor didn't focus on and she pushes me to keep practicing and improving on those issues. Plus she's a really nice, easy to talk to, normal person; such a positive change from all the snooty, difficult, dressagy people I have been dealing with lately.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

01/08/2014 - 3rd lesson at new barn

We had a great lesson today. We really worked on putting the horse together and riding back to front. It was such an amazing difference when he switched from this choppy trot into a fully engaged swinging trot. It felt so amazing to fly across the arena with such engagement.

She was having me do a lot of leg yields and I was getting so tired so I decided to just try leg yielding while posting and it worked! 

We also worked on getting me to relax more at the canter, breathe in 1-2-3 breathe out 1-2-3. We had a lovely walk/canter transition going counter clock wise but a delayed reaction on the downward transition; I was already posting the trot when he was still cantering - lol. 

Then we tried the same thing on going clockwise. We had a couple of false starts (totally my fault) followed by a smooth transition into a solid working canter. After about 3 circles, I asked for a downward transition to trot; well, he did a beautiful downward transition into a very collected canter instead. The RI suggested just saying the word "trot" out loud, and it worked.

I can't wait for my next lesson. In the meantime, it looks like I'm going back to my old barn on Sunday to ride Vince (weather permitting). I'm a little nervous to walk back into the stressful super dressagy barn but I'm also kind of excited to see Vince and my old RI again. At least now the pressure is off; if I'm not happy there, I don't have to go back, for I have found greener pastures somewhere else.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been riding so much this last week I can hardly keep up with my journal 

So I test rode a prospect horse on Saturday and I think she might be the one for me. I'm in the process of getting the PPE scheduled and the boarding booked. Fingers Crossed!

I rode Vince on Sunday for the first time in 6 weeks. He's 17'2 and the prospect horse I rode the day before is 14'3 so it was quite intimidating to climb aboard a giant. 

When I arrived, the farrier greeted me and told me that Vince was waiting for me in his barn. 

Apparently Vince has been acting up the entire month and the farrier had to cancel his lesson because he coudn't be caught. Ironically, he had been bragging to me about how he never has trouble with him at all.

The lesson was not so good. Vince freaked out when he heard a student pull up with a horse trailer (squeeling, stomping, jumping, throwing his head around). I ended up doing an emergency dismount and the RI lunged him for me for a bit. He was a total mess; picking up the wrong lead at the canter and not listenting to downward transitions. 

When I finally got back on, we only had 10 minutes left. We only did trot work after that. Most of it was ugly, although I did get him on the bit/in frame for about 15 seconds before another horse trailer pulled up and I lost him again. 

We tried to end on a good note by doing spirals on the circle going clockwise. The RI finally said, we're not going to get it today and I have another lesson so let's just call it quits for today. 

I was too nervous to cool him down properly at the walk - he was just too spooky so I handwalked him for a bit before taking him back to the barn.

I think it's time for me to quit this place but I want to stay in good graces with the RI as she is TOP DOG when it comes to Dressage. If I compete anywhere in this region, I will run into her plus I might want to trailer my own horse to her some day for lessons. 

I sure appreciate everything she's taught me. Many of her students go on to do really well in Dressage. I haven't figured out how to tell her yet. Plus she has no idea that I'm riding at another barn and that the RI and her horse are a better fit for me. Plus I will also miss Vince, the big stinker.

What to do…what to do…decisions, decisions.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

1/17/14 Lesson at New Barn

I prepared a short video. It includes left lead canter, right lead canter, leg yield, shoulder in, a collected trot and a very forward trot in between. You can hear her trying to talk me through the canter. I'm still kind of nervous since my fall in October. She said it will get better the more I do it. I just have to remember to breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe out.






I wish I would have captured last week's lesson - his trot was sooo forward. He was in front of my leg and actually began to feel a bit like a freight train, so she's teaching me how to use half-halts to keep him from falling apart.

Last night she introduced the haunches out concept. It's probably the most difficult movement I've had to do so far. It always seems to turn into a leg yield along the wall. By then my camera had died so I didn't capture it. It was ugly as sin anyway. 

He's such a joy to ride. So forgiving and willing. The RI earned her bronze medal on him.

This was only my 4th lesson on him and I'm very pleased with my progress. Both the horse and RI are just a much better fit for me. My co-workers can't believe that I drive 20 plus miles after a full days work to go riding...but you know what? It's totally worth it!


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

It must be the horse crazyness.. lol i too (long ago) made a chart of all the horses i rode. my favorites, their temperament. it was fun.

i enjoyed reading your journey with the lessons, you're doing great.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Were the horses at the barn Vince was at kept in a lot or all the time even?
I spent one winter riding at a barn in CT so I could have some lessons and keep fit while I was looking for a new horse. 
The horses got progressively more and more spooky about stupid stuff and made it really hard to have a worthwhile lesson at all. After one particularly bad session a stable girl dropped it out to me that the mare I always rode only went out of her stable on the two days I rode her (2 hours in total)


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

He gets turned out every day for several hours but some weeks I'm the only one who rides him. Other weeks he may get ridden 4 times. He just doesn't get enough focused training time. Plus he's young and mentally immature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not a great way to treat a young horse like that is it?
Having your own one is going to be so much better!!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Agreed. Vince has potential if he gets worked consistently by experienced trainers who can handle him. He's just too much horse for me right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Ana arrived yesterday. I still can't believe I'm a horse mom. Depending on how we are feeling today, I might rider her bare back around the property. I might just hand-walk her too. She was pretty hot when she got off the trailer yesterday but she seems to be more settled now:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/30-somethings-thread-*finally*-161673/page152/


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

1/30/14 Lesson

We had a good lesson today. We focused on achieving correct bend so we did lots of figure eights, shoulder in and we worked some more on haunches out; I actually got him to move a few steps with the correct bend and angles so I was very happy about that. 

When we started the lesson he was very stiff and it was difficult to ride a good circle; after we did the shoulder in, she had me repeat the same circle and it was easy peasy - so we used shoulder in to loosen him up - now I get it!

My new RI is really good about drilling new concepts into my head so she'll send me down the long side doing shoulder in to B or E and then do a half-circle and do haunches out coming back, then rinse and repeat on the other side. She even had me come to a stop, drop stirrups, and practice weighting seat bones. All good stuff.

We didn't do any canter work which is fine by me.

I won't get to ride him next week due to the weather but that gives me more time to play in the snow with Ana.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

02/20/14 – Crescent Roll Lesson J

I had a great lesson on Dante tonight! RI introduced two new exercises: travers and renvers. At first she had me do shoulder in – which I’m pretty proficient at and then haunches out – which I’m getting better at. Once she started talking about travers and renvers, I was thoroughly confused so she drew a picture for me in the arena dirt; that’s when I discovered – hey they look like crescent rolls that are pointed in different directions relative to the arena wall! So we practiced crescent rolls J I will need to do some studying/reading before the next lesson as I cannot remember which movement calls for which bend/track. 

I’m learning so much from this big beautiful Hanno! He’s pretty dang smart; in between the difficult lateral movements, she had me ride a stretchy circle in the posting trot with long reins. As soon as she said let him have the reins and stretch down, he snatched the reins from me as if he was thinking “hey, she said let me have the reins, amateur!” 

We couldn’t do any canter work as one of his legs was kind of swollen and she didn’t want to over-stress him. I told her that I’m completely willing to ride another horse but he did fine at the walk and trot and we spend a long time just warming him up. 

Anyway, I look forward to each lesson as I’m learning so much and I can see myself progressing from lesson to lesson. So glad I switched RIs!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

3/6/14 - Canter Work

Had a great lesson on Dante! We worked on quality transitions from walk to trot, trot to walk and walk to canter. I'm finally getting my confidence back and cantered 4 times and it was awesome! 

She said I have a lovely seat and that will help me a lot once I start showing. She even suggested entering in a local schooling show next weekend! I was like...uhm....next weekend is too soon. She suggested that I at least go check it out as a spectator. I just might!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

03/13/14 – Canter Depart from Halt

Had an awesome lesson on Dante. We rode in the outside arena for the first time today. He was full of energy and kept jigging and calling out to his herd mates.

We did posting trot spirals in and out; once out, walked a couple of steps and cantered a couple of circles, then rinse and repeat on the other side.
Then we did sitting trot circles, halt, rein back 3 steps and canter depart from the rein back. Rinse and repeat on each side. 

We took some walk breaks in between all that because it was a lot of work; I was completely out of breath from the spirals. Riding a big Warmblood is way different from riding a little Morgan. I can read a newspaper and drink a cup of tea while trotting Ana; once Dante gets his engine warmed up and really gets going, I have to gather every ounce of energy and concentration to ride him properly; especially at the trot and canter.

She was very complimentary again on my seat and was pleased with my improved confidence at the canter. She said it was my best performance yet. Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

04/03/14 Lesson – The scary judges tent

RI is setting up the arena for a schooling dressage show this weekend. The judge’s tent aka trailer was already set up at “C” so she had me lead Dante around before mounting so he could see it. He’s not really spooky anyway but extremely looky.

I forgot to grab a dressage whip and he was moving slower than molasses. I was wearing the wrong full seat breeches; every time I tried to properly stretch my leg down, I felt a tug in my seat because the leather won’t give.

So here I was, hadn’t ridden him in three weeks, my breeches wouldn’t give, he was moving slower than molasses and was determined to show an extreme case of outside flexion at “C.”

The RI pushed me hard. Trot, halt, rein back, canter. We had several false canter starts. He also broke canter several times. She made me stop him and try over and over again. “Don’t let him get away with trotting when you asked for canter, he’s taking advantage of you because you are not insisting that he do it right. Don’t reward him by letting him continue to trot.” I didn’t want to reward him but I was getting sooo exhausted from pushing him I wasn’t sure how much longer I would last. She finally gave me (ahem, him) a walk break and then we repeated the same exercise going the other direction.

Then she gave me another break and I thought we were done, but no. We still had lateral movements to do at the walk and trot. We did ok at the walk although I had to push so hard to get him past “C”. Then we picked up the trot, a beautiful, well engaged, let’s enter a 3rd level competition kind of trot. It took every ounce of energy I had left in me to do the leg yields and SI. He was so forward, I kept overshooting my end point for the leg yield and not leaving enough room for the SI. Not to mention, getting past “C”. “I just love this trot” my RI kept saying. “Don’t forget half halts, half halts, half halts” well I half halted as much as I could; I eventually cheated by talking to him.

Then she finally ended the lesson. I still had to cool him off, untack him and drive myself home. I don’t know where I found the strength to do all that. Now I hurt all over. Time to get my a** back in shape, and I will never wear those breeches again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

